# Rebel XSi focus problem



## canadianbattery (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope someone here know what's going on with my camera.
I have a XSi ... normally, when I slightly press the shutter, it should auto focus to the AF point. But it wont.

when I press the shutter all the way, it will focus and shoot at the same time. The picture same to be ok. but it just wont autofocus when i slightly press the button.

what's wrong with my camera? it's out of warranty, is it easy fix or need couple hundred dollar?

Anyone has the same experience?
thank you


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 5, 2009)

try looking in the menus for a function disabled or enabled seems the most likely. H


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

^ what flash harry said

Turn camera on
go to menu
look for Custom functions (set camera to manual mode first)
down the bottom you should see a series of numbers (1 - 13.)
go to number 10
set it to 0 (AF/AE lock.)

that should fix it


----------



## canadianbattery (Oct 12, 2009)

I tried to reset the custom setting, and it's still wont work.
I have two XSi, the other one is alright, so I also put the setting exactly same as the other one, but it just wont focus when i slightly press the shutter button.

any other way to fix it? Thank you so much for henry & vvilliam advices.


----------



## grafxman (Oct 17, 2009)

Tell me about the lens/lenses you are using.


----------



## KmH (Oct 17, 2009)

grafxman said:


> Tell me about the lens/lenses you are using.


Exactly. It's both the lens and the camera that work together to achieve focus. Could be a problem with the lens.


----------



## canadianbattery (Oct 22, 2009)

i am using 17-85mm IS USM, and 70-200mm IS F/4 lens, both canon.
i have a spare XSi, both lens work alright with the spare body.
I am not sure what's wrong with it, please help.


----------

